# Looking for electrical work in dubai



## Mikeygold (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all, I'm looking to move to Dubai this summer, I'm an electrician (electrical supervisor).

Could anyone please give me advise on getting a job as an electrical foreman or supervisor please?

Thanks alot. 
Mike


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are aiming at a foreman or supervisor role, my advice is forget it.

These roles are generally from the workforce of the company i.e Indian, Bangladeshi, Bengali, Sri Lankan, Pakistani etc.

The salary for these would be nowhere near what you would expect.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but that is how it is. You would need to be looking at a role with manager or superintendant in the title to realistically make it worth it


----------

